# Probleme mit Dos Box und Discworld



## Atosch (4. Dezember 2007)

Hallo ich wollte gerne meine 3 Teile von Discworld nochmal Spielen. Leider ruckeln sie dermaßen dass es keinen Spaß macht.  Auch die Sound Ausgabe ist sch***.

Weiß einer Abhilfe?


----------



## Eiche (5. Dezember 2007)

D-Fend goggle mal da nach habe es aber auch auf meinen Recher würde erst gern hochladen 
da der offiziele Support glaube eingestellt wurde.

ganz guter wert ist dabei 10000cycluse bei der cpu wenns ruckelt

D-Fend ist ungefähr 700KiB groß und dient zum Internalisierung von 
dos-box und ist sehr umfangreich die Version (hat z.B. eine virtual drive funktion) ist zwar alt funktioniert noch mit den neuen Versionen von dosbox

das wahr am dichtesten dran ist aber die "aktuellste Version" musst D-Fend.exe in einen leeren Ordner packen und dann den dosbox Ordner "zeigen"

http://www.4players.de/4players.php/download_info/PC-CDROM/Download/45385.html

bei fragen dazu
http://www.schattenjaeger.de/index.htm?berichte/dosboxscummvm/d-fendfrontend.htm


----------



## bnoob (6. Mai 2008)

Bei mir hat geholfen den Soundtreiber auf "Soundblaster und 100% kombatibel" zu stellen und VOR dem Aufruf des Spiels per wiederholtem drücken von Strg+F12 die CPU-Cycles (am oberen Fensterrand zu sehen) auf 20.000 zu setzen (dann muss man aber nach dem Verlassen der DOS-Box das Status-Window mit Taskmanager beenden)

edit: 10000 cycles sind VIEL zu wenig!


----------



## Eiche (22. Mai 2008)

ich hatte bei einigen spielen Probleme mit einem zu hohen CPU-Cycles wert z.b. spiel rannte wie die wildewutz. das ist eben sehr Spiel abhängig da bei dos box die komplette Leistung
über CPU-Cycles regelt.


----------



## bnoob (11. September 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> ich hatte bei einigen spielen Probleme mit einem zu hohen CPU-Cycles wert z.b. spiel rannte wie die wildewutz. das ist eben sehr Spiel abhängig da bei dos box die komplette Leistung
> über CPU-Cycles regelt.


Ich hatte mich ja nur auf DW2 und kein anderes Spiel bezogen. Für DW2 sind auf jeden Fall mindestens 18000 Cycles notwendig, besser 20000.
Ich weiss allerdings auch nicht, ob vielleicht die Leistung per CPU-Cycle von der verwendeten CPU abhängig ist (ich benutze einen Athlon 64 3800+ Venice).


----------

